# Current c59 Owners



## gofast2wheeler

I'm building my 2013 C59 and was wondering if someone can answer a question I have. The top tube has internal brake cable runs. When running brake cable thru hole do you use casing thru the whole top tube out the other end? Or do you cut casing at opening and run cable to other opening then install casing again at the hole? Also, if you cut casing at hole do you use ferrules at hole or just stick casing into hole for a good fit? Any help would be appreciated.

Mar


----------



## mogarbage

Yes, cable housing ran through the entire length.


----------



## gofast2wheeler

mogarbage, thanks for the response, will do. 

Mar


----------



## mlin

I too am building a 2013 c59. 

Can anyone explain the new Top Cap that has no bolt/screw? Is it supposed to just sit loosely in the steerer tube? Are spacers above the stem not permitted? Help!


----------



## mogarbage

you can run spacers above the stem

topcap has a hole per usual for the topcap bolt

there will be two top covers/dust covers. the shorter one needs to be installed, the taller one optional, and would slip on right over the short one.

compression plug goes in steerer tube. tighten to spec.


----------



## mlin

There is no bolt. Its a new headset system where it uses a 70mm top cap rather than a plug. Supposedly tightening the headset and stem will keep it snug but i dont think thats possible without distorting the steerer. Working with a former LBS owner and colnago expert, we cant figure this out. Anyone get this system on a 2013 c59? The top cap has no bolt and has ernesto's signature and the clover.


----------



## mogarbage

this is my bike. it's a 2013. my semi-integrated headset is nothing like what you guys are describing. can you post an image?


----------



## mlin

Here are 3 images in my album - 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/members/mlin/albums/c59/

You can see the new headset system which allows you to tighten using a 2mm allen key.

Then there's a 70mm top cap that just sits right in the steerer tube. There's not much resistance placing into the tube and it's not loose in it either.

So the only logical way to keep this snug, is to somehow compress the steerer tube through the tightening of the stem or headset, but that's not really possible...


----------



## gofast2wheeler

Mogarbage, like the bike allot. Nice color as well, wishing I picked that color instead of TSIT. Hey, are those compact handlebars.

Mar


----------



## gofast2wheeler

As for the top cap, I will look at mine and get back to you. So you are running no expansion plug just tighten the collar in white to clamp steerer tube. You will need something to attach top cap to. Email colnago America they are quick to respond.


----------



## gofast2wheeler

Just went to colnago website. Sems they have 2 integrated headsets an x and a y. X uses expansion plug Y uses collar to tighten to hold steerer tube and you put top cap in top of STM and tightening that looks like it will hold top cap in place. Looks like top cap is attached to a tube that slides into steerer tube atop of stem.thats what I have. Wonder why soe bikes come with x some with y will email Colnago will post response.

Mar


----------



## mlin

What you said is what is logical...

Thanks for the tidbit as I was able to find headset Y on the Colnago site. What is really baffling is that the instructions provided leaves out what to do about the Top Cap. There is a plastic ring you stick into the fork and then just tighten the headset with 2mm allen key. The Top Cap fits nicely into the steerer tube and there's not way tightening the stem or the headset will compress the steerer tube to hold the top cap.

The instructions mentions 3 pieces - the plastic ring that goes into the fork, and the 2 pieces that make up the headset. That's all I received in addition to the Top Cap. It's like there's a piece missing ...


----------



## gofast2wheeler

Okay, just looked at my instructions and pieces in bag. The headset has three pieces 2 metal and plastic insert that slides into frame around steerer tube. The other piece is top cap with long tube attached to it so it slides into steerer tube above stem. It seems the headset when you tighten the screw turns top half by hitting the post and it jams steerer tube making it tight. That's my guess, but we will probably need someone with more of an engineering background to Explain how it works. As for the top cap I'm thinking it just sits on top, or when you tighten Stem it causes the steerer tube to clamp the top cap, can't see how the steerer tube can be squeezed without cracking. The headset just adjusts bearing load the stem actually holds the fork in frame so it does not fall out.


----------



## mlin

Right... the instructions seem to leave out the Top Cap part...

Tightening the stem or headset, in either sequence first, has no effect on the steerer tube. I can easily pull out the Top Cap after both are tightened.

And the Top Cap can't just rest, because that would then not allow spacers above the stem. Plus, I rode my bike today and the top cap rattled on rough pavements so i had to take it out and ride with open steerer tube.

I emailed Colnago per your suggestion. Maybe you're just supposed to grease the Top Cap fully so it just sticks in the steerer? Who knows because there were no instructions...


----------



## gofast2wheeler

Yea, that's what I was thinking, rattle rattle. I don't know but kind of a bad design on such an expensive bike. I was thinking that too, if you wanted spacers on top they would not be hold place. I'm thinking just buy a regular top cap and expansion plug and go that route with that headset or see if Colnago will swap with type X or the dealer you purchased it from. Let us know what Colnago's response is.

Mar


----------



## idris icabod

You may have better luck with instructions on the Acros website:

HEADSET - ACROS

The new headset is an Acros 'the clamp' rebadged as Colnago I believe. I actually wanted this headset but my C59 came with the older traditional headset.


----------



## mlin

Thanks for the link... those were the instructions I followed.

I think the problem is that because the Top Cap is 70mm, that limits the number of spacers you are allowed. I think the max permitted is like 30mm, and I'm currently around 32 (due to initial cut). A certain part of the Top Cap must need to overlap the headset area. I found only 3 pictures of new Colnagos with this headset and they had 10mm below stem, 10 mm above stem, and 30mm below stem. I plan on cutting another 7mm and hope it will work.

Colnago did reply and say the Top Cap should be held by compression of the headset.


----------



## gofast2wheeler

Great link to ACROS. So, the top cap is held in by compression of headset. Interesting, let us know if after trimming steerer if it is held in tighter that way.

Mar


----------



## gofast2wheeler

After reading the directions on ACROS website it looks like te top cap olnagoprovides will just sit in the steerer tube loose. I guess you tighten stem while pressing into headset and the tighten bolt in headset which cases the 2 halves to expand putting pressure on bearings to adjust preload. No top cap is needed according to directions so I guess spacers above stem is a no no with this piece. Pretty cool design I must say.


----------



## mlin

I noticed that icabod and gofast and I all ordered from Maestro.

Mike had told me that the top cap is secured by the pressure of the stem whereas Colnago told me it was by the headset. Nevertheless, the Acros site shows that the headset is independently built from the top cap. Ernesto is very anti-spacer which explains the standard 70mm top cap. 

If you look at the Maestro site, for his bike images on page 1, image #1 and #6 show C59's with this headset and top cap. In one, there is a 10mm spacer above, and in another, there is a 10mm spacer below the stem. On page 2, image #6 shows 30mm spacer below which I'm currently assuming to be the max allowed by the top cap.


----------



## gofast2wheeler

Colnago America sent me a message saying all 2013 come with Y headset. I sent Mike an email and he said spacers can be used above stem. It does not do anything for height adjustment but give a nicer look to bike if you want to leave excess steerer tube for feature adjustments. Also, the stem tightening causes compression to hold top cap in he said, but is only really used for looks hence spacers underneath stem. You said you tried tightening the stem and top cap is loose. I have not tried it yet but still I don't think tightening stem will compress steerer tube to hold top cap like you experienced. The headset when you tighten allen screw pushes on the top headset cap post causing it to ride up the stepped ramps thereby increasing pressure against the stem and bearings allowing preload to be made. So, put stem on top of headset and spacers push down to get snug tighten stem after putting in top cap and then tightening allen bolt to adjust bearing load. Makes sense now. I looked at those pictures I think your right about the spacer arrangement. This still doesn't answer your original issue though and holding spacers above stem because top cap is not hold in at all. Try using expander plug and new top cap just to securely hold top spacers on.

Mar


----------



## mlin

So do u think by me using less spacers, the top cap will be held in place by the pressure of the headset?

I read your response a bunch of times and it's unclear which way you are leaning... because if the top cap is not held tight and thereby allow spacers above the stem, then it's useless - it'll rattle on a ride if its purpose is to sit there for decoration.

I guess we'll find out soon... plan on cutting the steerer in 6 hours.


----------



## gofast2wheeler

The headset does not grip the steerer tube, it seems to travel up and done when you tighten it providing bearing load. I think the top cap is for decoration only, seems no spacers can be placed on top of stem, unless like Mike said stem causes compression of steerer and it holds cap more securing in which case your cap would have been tight all ready. The cap top would still be going thru stem considering tube you said is 70mm long. Keep us updated.


----------



## mlin

You are exactly right. Tightening the headset too tight prevents the steerer from even moving.

The top cap can only rest. I guess I'll have to get a real plug if I want spacers above the stem. Very odd that Colnago would deliver a top cap like this... but I guess now I can get a custom one.

Thanks for everyone's help. Learned a lot about the headset. I'll post pictures of my ride tomorrow - C59, dura ace di2, zipp 303's.


----------



## gofast2wheeler

Can't wait to see them. Dura ace 9070!


----------



## rgg01

I have this Y cap as well and am planning to set the stem lower and make a few other adjustments this evening. If I'm understanding the train of thought here you can remove the stem, lower it and put spacers above till you're ready to finally cut and the top cap just sits in the top of the steerer tube? Does anyone think a little carbon paste might eliminate any potential rattles? Mine seems pretty tight at the moment as delivered by the shop, but the instructions that come with don't even mention the cap and they're fairly rudimentary on the whole assembly really.


----------



## gofast2wheeler

I was thinking the same thing. i was thinking maybe a dab of silicon sealant to make it stick and would be easy to remove.


----------



## mlin

I wound up buying a carbon top cap and having a 5mm spacer on top of the stem...

Pictures of my C-59 and CX-1 are in my albums. Can't seem to get the link to the images.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/members/mlin/albums/c59/


----------



## gofast2wheeler

mlin, Glad you were able to get it the way you wanted it. Good choice for the solution.


----------

